# Work Permit to work remotely from UK



## KSSmith (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi 

I’m a British citizen married to a South African citizen, currently in South Africa on a 2 year relatives visa without a work endorsement. I was hoping to get some advice on how I can go about legally working from the UK remotely and declare my income in South Africa. When I applied for my visa originally I could only find a way of working for a South African company or setting up my own business. The company has no presence in South Africa and therefore an Intra-company Transfer work permit would not be possible, and i would not be eligible for a critical skills visa. 

Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## elephant_lover (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi - I'm looking for an answer to the same question! Except I would be in SA on a tourist visa. Did you get anywhere in your search for answers?

Louise


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

KSSmith said:


> Hi
> 
> I’m a British citizen married to a South African citizen, currently in South Africa on a 2 year relatives visa without a work endorsement. I was hoping to get some advice on how I can go about legally working from the UK remotely and declare my income in South Africa. When I applied for my visa originally I could only find a way of working for a South African company or setting up my own business. The company has no presence in South Africa and therefore an Intra-company Transfer work permit would not be possible, and i would not be eligible for a critical skills visa.
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated!


To work in South Africa you need a work visa of some kind. To pay tax here you need to declare your income here. Both fit together as you want to prove you work here.

Being on a relatives visa means you don't need to prove skills or show investment amounts, etc, you just choose the reason for your stay here and apply for an endorsement on your current relatives visa.


----------

